# Help me with my bangs please



## x___downtown (Sep 7, 2006)

okay so i'm getting my haircut again soon and the bangs are the most important part of it.. they make me look so, so so much better. they are so long now so i don't know what to do with them.

anyway, they are just kind of.. thin, i mean they have random spaces in them and they get like oily really easily and get so small or whatever. i just want nice thick bangs in a good style that stays in place.. here is what they look like:

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y10...y/c17fe0a4.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y10...y/cccee6f5.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y10...y/48fccdba.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y10...y/3f14ea91.jpg

and then i want hairstyles like these below, where the guy has thick full bangs with hardly any spaces.. just fall down over the face so nicely.

http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...=Paul%20Gordon

http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...r%20Associates

http://www.ukhairdressers.com/style/...yl1=Essensuals

how do I do that? straighten &amp; hairspray to make them stay in place, but what about the icky spaces and thin-ish part of them? please tell me how to turn my bangs into the best they can be.


----------



## snowp14 (Sep 8, 2006)

Just get them cut again. Go to the place you originally went to that gave you those nice thick bangs. Once they start growing in and getting too long, they just get flat and thin like you said.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with Snow. You might try kinda curling them under and spraying them a little. I can tell you have naturally fine thin hair like me, and that's what I usually do to give them a little bounce.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 16, 2006)

I noticed two things. The after pictures showed colour was added to the model's hair. Colouring/highlighting hair will make it swell out a bit and look thicker.

Also, the model's bangs look like they started further back on their heads.

So it appears they have more bangs. I have bangs as well and I know it can be frustrating to get them to look just right. Best of luck.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I noticed two things. The after pictures showed colour was added to the model's hair. Colouring/highlighting hair will make it swell out a bit and look thicker.Also, the model's bangs look like they started further back on their heads.

So it appears they have more bangs. I have bangs as well and I know it can be frustrating to get them to look just right. Best of luck.

I agree! Have the stylist cut them dry and really pull them to the side of your head while they cut them.


----------

